# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Появилась информация о характеристиках новой модели iPhone

## SDA

Китайский ресурс Weiphone распространил неофициальную информацию о технических характеристиках новой модели коммуникатора iPhone, которую в ближайшее время может представить компания Apple. 
Ранее в Сети уже появлялись слухи о том, что iPhone следующего поколения получит камеру с 3,2- мегапиксельной матрицей и до 32 Гб встроенной памяти. Кроме того, имеются сведения, что новинка сможет принимать радиопередачи и играть роль FM- трансмиттера. *(принимает и сейчас, с установленной программой "Русское радио", но соответственно расходуется трафик, если нет бесплатного вайфаевского соединения, скорость для нормального приема должна быть не ниже 128 кб/с)*

Эти данные теперь подтверждает сайт Weiphone, ссылаясь на «осведомленные источники». Сообщается также, что новый iPhone будет оснащен процессором с частотой 600 МГц, что на 200 МГц выше частоты чипа, применяющегося в современной модели смартфона. Объем оперативной памяти, по слухам, увеличится вдвое — со 128 до 256 Мб. Кроме того, упоминается цифровой компас.

Новая версия коммуникатора Apple будет построена на основе программной платформы iPhone 3.0. По внешнему виду устройство будет аналогично предшественникам.

Источники также отмечают, что презентация iPhone третьего поколения, по всей видимости, состоится в следующем месяце. Компания Apple, впрочем, эту информацию не комментирует. 

compulenta.ru

В современном iPhone стоит процессор ARM 620MHz, замедленный до 400 MHz (в первых версиях прошивки) и до 412 MHz в последующих.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

